# New Tank



## WetWork (Dec 9, 2012)

What do you all think of my tank so far...fish coming soon...I also want to make a structure from sheet rock for one of the sides and will be adding more plants as well. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice driftwood. Once the plants start growing in it will look great.

Sheet rock? Do you mean like what is used for walls? It will melt in water and I'm not sure if it is even safe to use in aquariums.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sheet rock will kill everything in a tank in a very short time ; not to mention the huge mess it will make..


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

He means like pieces of slate, I think. Small slabs of rock. Yeah, Those usually look great, and you can make caves and shelters out of them for nocturnal species, among other fish. It's fun to mess with underwater architecture sometimes. They can also be rearranged to break up territories. Lol, I'm guessing Sheetrock isn't safe either, and as P said, that's an awesome piece of driftwood.


----------



## WetWork (Dec 9, 2012)

haha yep slate is what i meant not sheet rock. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

How big is the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WetWork (Dec 9, 2012)

its a 50 gallon tank


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

you might be an aquarium addict if.......you see a photo of someone else's new 50 gal. tank, and you actually start to salivate a little, as you think of all the ways you could stock it! 

nice tank! what kind of fishy community are you thinking of? plants?


----------



## WetWork (Dec 9, 2012)

haha C. King i know what you mean. I am going to keep low light plants in there because I have the marineland double bright led lighting so I can keep anything that needs bright lights. Porbably just anubias and java fern. As far as fish go I am going with 2 German Blue Rams, 2 Apisto Agassizi, 6 panda corys and 6 tiger barbs.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

luv panda cories. Can't find 'em around here.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

i would suggest a background. it really does look great, but some fish just feel safer with something they think they can hide against.


----------



## WetWork (Dec 9, 2012)

Graceful, I was actually thinking about that..I think I may get one that is just one neutral color unless i can find one that I really like


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I've always liked some background, it helps cover the cords, etc. One cheap one that looks nice is to use the colored florist foil (they use it to wrap flowers) It is waterproof, and you can wrinkle it up to give a 3d effect, like caves. You can buy it by the ft. at a florist shop. They dont usually sell it like that, and may look at you a little funny, but I've never had a problem getting it. comes in many colors, blue & green being most common.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i have a background in my 8 gallon, im not sure weather the fish care to be honest but it does look more aesthetically pleasing.


----------

